# Summer cut



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi had his summer hair cut today! His coat was quite thick and it's getting quite hot now - really feels like summer this weekend!

Here he is, we love it! I'm sure he'll appreciate it too


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe, cute boy. 
I have to say I am very jelous of your gorgeous weather....we had the heat on at home thismorning. it was just too cold.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The weather is fab at the minute! We were in the garden all day!

Gandhi's cut is just great! Lola and Nina are jealous! They needed the paddling pool today.. Short cuts next week I think!


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Really lovely! Think I'll be visiting your groomer in the future with Doris, they have cut it beautifully


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Gandhi looks gorgeous.
Must do job for me this week is book my two into the groomers...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He's so cute. Is it a ball or an anti-chew device?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love Gandhi - he is so beautiful, r&r really due their summer cuts, but the groomer text me toady and had to delay it a week 
They can't see poor things & Ralph is matted.... Again, it doesn't seem to affect ruby as much - & they both love been brushed which makes life easier x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Can't you do a little bang trim yourself Tracey just so they can see?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Can't you do a little bang trim yourself Tracey just so they can see?


I'm scared of stabbing them in the eyes with the scissors....... Or getting hair in my wine...... Or worse still.... Spilling my wine whilst I attempt to use scissors and hold a glass of wine at the same time!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Here's an idea Tracey. Put the wine down in the kitchen and chop their hair in the Living Room. It'll only take a minute and then take a photo so we can critique the look.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What, wine on the draining board, or by the bread bin?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha it will be a wonky fringe!!! 
I'll have the shakes from been parted from my wine!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Put cucumber slices on their eyes before you cut! They'll be safe that way.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Awe, cute boy.
> I have to say I am very jelous of your gorgeous weather....we had the heat on at home thismorning. it was just too cold.



My car said it was 106 today. I'll take the cold. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ouch, that is 41.1. That's hot!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks adorable with his new cut! Molly is going next week but we might change it to this week cause I can't see her eyes anymore This was her yesterday. Notice in the back the flowers are starting to bloom finally


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Molly is cute as a button eyes or no eyes!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ouch, that is 41.1. That's hot!



I have to tell myself it isn't that bad so I can prepare for the 115 that I think will be summer here this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I love Molly's little rain coat.


----------

